# Gods cab impulses? (are amazing thus far)



## brutalwizard (May 31, 2011)

but i was wondering does anyone have any good recommendations for wich preset to use for a just general metal punchy sound?

there are so many mics, and presets, with no TS with one. i just thought i would save myself some time, so i can start letting my ideas out tonight.


thanks guys.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2011)

SM57 off axis!


----------



## Signals (Jun 14, 2011)

Try SM57 NO-TS grill edge pres 2. 

That's a fairly standard mic'ing position. It would be my go to for metal. When using God's Cab, try to use to use the pres_2 IRs whenever possible. Just trust me on that one. Pres 4 and 5 can get pretty fizzy. ​
Putting the mic closer to the grill will give you the most attack, moving it back an inch or so will round out the sound. 

The TS version of the same IR may be considered "punchier", because it has boosted mid range frequencies (and rounded off low end, IE more clarity, less mud).

Be sure to give the manual that I included in the download a once-over, it might clear things up!


----------

